# XM online lineup



## mjferguson (Feb 3, 2004)

I just got the free trial of XM online. No sports in the lineup. What is the deal? Do they not provide sports in the online lineup?


----------



## couchpotato (Sep 5, 2004)

mjferguson said:


> I just got the free trial of XM online. No sports in the lineup. What is the deal? Do they not provide sports in the online lineup?


No, they don't. If you can get a signal from an antenna where your computer is, I'd suggest getting the XMPCR. That will get all XM offers, and with Xtremepcr, it's been the best $ spent for me in the last year or so. Here's a link for the XMPCR:

http://www.shopping.hp.com/cgi-bin/...l&page=home&site=main&product_code=P5316D#ABA

Here's Xtremepcr:

http://www.xtremepcr.com/download/index.htm


----------



## mjferguson (Feb 3, 2004)

The problem is I wanted to just add the online because I just bought a car that has XM. Any idea what I could do here. The XM in the car is not removeable.


----------

